# Burstner control panel



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a burstner Elegance 685.
just back from around 120 mile journey and a symbol showing a M/H and leisure battery with the word CHARGE, has come up on the electronic control panel above the door, I have checked batts after 2 hrs with a good quality digital meter and they show 12.9 volts, as I expected, Question, anyone else had this happen?.
Is it because I have a battery to battery charger fitted?
Comments appreciated. 
Cheers


----------

